# Renae's Double Cylon Ladybug Seattle Vacation



## Renaendel

We are going to Hawaii!

When: I don't know
Where in Hawaii: no clue!

Because hubbs can work from wherever in the world we were looking at spending three weeks to a month wherever we vacation.

Because of my food issues we are looking at renting a two bathroom apartment or something like that for a month. We need to be close enough to large markets too so I can buy food that is safe. A small general store won't cut it unless I want to live off just meat and veggies for a month.

Alright let's plan this!

Change of plans. - back to Seattle, but our own pact this time. We also will be doing IVF!

Here is our condo
https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/1636057?euid=cf2ad506-e063-d957-e788-e0364c155d88


----------



## Renaendel

Kitty quarantine, do we leave Ashe for a month with friends or take her with us?

https://hdoa.hawaii.gov/ai/aqs/animal-quarantine-information-page/


----------



## Fezzle

How exciting!!! I would love to go to Hawaii- good choice! I went once with my family when I was about 10 or 11, so it would be a very different experience (ie, I'm not a hormonal tween who wants to just sit in the hotel and read a book). 

That quarantine isn't too bad- in the UK it's a few months long so I was expecting something much worse! If the flight wouldn't be too bad, and it's not hard to find a place that's ok with cats, I vote take her!

Would it be like an airbnb rental thing?


----------



## Renaendel

That is the hope. I would feel better about going through a monitored site like that. It needs good internet, two bathrooms, allow cats and have access to something greater than a mom and pop grocery store within 20 minutes.

I hadn't looked at that site before, nice looking properties!


----------



## Fezzle

Two bathrooms- nice! Our normal house doesn't have two bathrooms!


----------



## Squig34

Woo sounds fab! Especially the fact you're considering 3-4 weeks - bliss!!


----------



## LillyTame

Whaaaat?! How dare you come here after I leave!:growlmad: lol Just joking, you're going to love it!


----------



## Renaendel

LillyTame said:


> Whaaaat?! How dare you come here after I leave!:growlmad: lol Just joking, you're going to love it!

I know! :( and here we could have taken the guys out for a night on the town when we went up to Seattle this year.

Ok, first place that sparked my interest. I just gave no idea where to start looking.

https://www.flipkey.com/kailuakona-condo-rentals/p642832/


----------



## Kallie3000

HAWAII!!

I would LOVE to go on a month long vacation! Can barely go a week, though, with us owning a store. 

Therefore, your trip must be ridiculously awesome for me - 

*lives vicariously*


----------



## Pirate

So much fun!


----------



## 3chords

Ah, I am so jealous!

I've been twice to Hawaii (once for 11 days and once for 17 days) and have been to Oahu, Maui and Kauai. Kauai is by far my favourite. Have lots of suggestions if you're interested. :)


----------



## Renaendel

Yes! Tell me everything!


----------



## LillyTame

Ok so that link is showing you places from all over...I see Waipio Valley, Kona, downtown Kona. I couldnt tell exactly where it was looking to tell you if its nice. I like the Big Island. Beautiful beaches, places to snorkel, you can go hiking, see waterfalls.. I think we're a little limited on restuarants but you'll be doing most of your own cooking. I bought a book called Hawaii The Big Island Revealed, they have one for each island and they have an app. Check that out, I found it very helpful in finding new places to snorkel and for finding waterfalls. If you pick the Big Island I can send you my hard copy if you want. But if you ask my OH he'd probably say go to Maui, more city like but not as bad as Oahu


----------



## 3chords

I liked all three islands I've been to (have not been to the Big Island or Lanai or Molokai).

My DH's least favourite was Maui. I liked it but did feel a bit like you were sort of stuck in a resort (and typically one of maaany resorts in a row) or a condo with not a lot of other great choices. To me upcountry Maui was the best part, just lovely. It's a good place for honeymooners but for me I preferred the beaches on the other islands.

I actually liked Oahu more than most people tend to but that's because I only bothered staying in Honolulu for a couple of nights, just so we could go to Pearl Harbour and so I could experience Waikiki and go hike up Diamond Head. Needless to say, would not stay there again. Waikiki is basically representative of what I hate the most about European beaches (sorry Euros, but I did live there for 10 yrs) - it's essentially towel next to towel so you feel like you are right on top of strangers. And we went in the off season so I can't even imagine what it's like when the hotels are fully rammed. What I did like about Honolulu was Pearl Harbour (really excellent memorial, good museum, everything about it is well done IMO), the cemetery of the Pacific (beautiful, peaceful and gorgeous view) and the "hike" up Diamond Head, I say "hike" because it's kind of like a bit of a harder walk up the hill lol. Beautiful views and worth going. I also did like that Honolulu was urban so after a couple of weeks of very slow living on the islands as a city girl I just craved a bit of humanity and good shopping (of which there is lots!). On Oahu I've stayed in Kailua (just down the street from where the Obamas typically stay) and in Lanikai. I cannot stress how much of my heart remains there. I just LOVE this area. The beaches are in my top 3 in all of Hawaii, especially Lanikai. It's magical. You're only about 35-40 mins from Honolulu so not like there is a long trek to the airport or the "action". Kailua is a beach town but large enough for major grocery stores so I think you'd have no issues. Also good restos. Just basically perfect in terms of size and things you need. I did like the north shore but personally would not stay there as it just didn't click for me. Stay away from those weird man made beaches on the other side of the island (where the Disney property is), that's just odd if you ask me.

Kauai is sleepy, wild, gorgeous beyond belief. To me it's the most beautiful island by FAR. There is nothing and I mean nothing that compares to the Napali coast. When it is a perfect sunny day on the North Shore I think nothing comes close. Would highly recommend staying in or around Hanalei. Hanalei Bay is also in my top 3 beaches, the backdrops of the mountains are stunning, the crescent is perfect, and you can always have lots of sand to yourself. There is a grocery store there, not a huge one but should probably be ok. There is also a fabulous Costco in Lihue by the airport where you can stock up (and other big stores). If I win the lottery I am buying a house in Hanalei, done deal. The only "downside" to Kauai is that the North Shore is the wettest place on earth (which is also why it may be the most beautiful). So you will get gorgeous weather in the summer but it could still rain a bit. In winter it is pretty wet up there. The south coast around Poipu IMO is not great and I would not stay there - too touristy, too resort-y and too unKauai to me. It's closer to the canyon and a number of the Napali hiking trails but those are just about the only redeeming features IMO aside from the amazing, hot, dry weather.


----------



## Renaendel

Time to rename! I need ideas. The funds for a month in Hawaii are being diverted into a our anual trip to Seattle and IVF instead.

While Hawaii would be amazing, technology generated babies will be also. 

So good news I get to go back up to Seattle this year.:happydance: I will have four days while DH is in the convention to take the city by storm. We rented a condo just a few blocks from where he needs to be and will be staying all the way over in Bellvue.

This sounds weird but going to Seattle has ALWAYS felt like coming home for me. Maybe one day we will move there but until then we will continue our anual vacation.


----------



## Fezzle

I am rubbish with names, but yay for Seattle and technology generated babies!


----------



## Renaendel

The condo is booked.

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/1636057?euid=cf2ad506-e063-d957-e788-e0364c155d88

I know you guys probably are not Battle Star Galactica fans but so making this into a onzie if we are successful.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Fezzle

I have no idea what a cylon is, but I still love the new title! :thumbup:


----------



## Renaendel

Cylons are the "bad guys" in all the Battlestar Galactica series. Maybe they aren't bad, just misunderstood. The BSG that started in late 2004 was amazing. My hubby calls it a soap opera in space, but think of it like a Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones or Walking Dead. The 1978 one is crap though so don't watch it. 2004 BSG probably one of my top four tv series ever. I mean it has James Edward Olmos, how can it be bad.

Don't go into it thinking you are watching Star Trek. It is much more like these other awesome serial shows. There is :sex: though so watch out it isn't PG.

Urggg, I can't tell you exactly what a Cylon is with out making it a spoiler. They are artificially created life forms. That works for IVF, right?


----------



## Renaendel

Eat at all the Places! I am not one to forget elevensies. (numerous daily meals eaten by hobbits in the LOTR universe). If you have a favorite place, but don't know if it is celiac safe post it to the thread and I can call them. That is how we found out the Wurst place was safe.

https://www.razzispizza.com

https://thewurstplace.com

https://www.coffeeandpikeplace.com/#!home/mainPage

https://thaioneonusa.com

https://www.yelp.com/biz/the-zouave-restaurant-seattle?q=celiac

https://tilthrestaurant.com/home/

https://matadorseattle.com/2011/09/gluten-free/

Other possible restaurants
https://glutenfreenoms.com/seattle-restaurants/


----------



## LillyTame

:wohoo: We HAVE to meet up! What timeframe are you looking at? 

Love the title change :thumbup:


----------



## Renaendel

:yipee: June 3-7. Yes!!!


----------



## LillyTame

Perfect! If nothing in my schedule changes I have Thurs, Sat and Sun off :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

I've heard if BG before because of Portlandia- when they were watching it and got addicted. I love shows like that- I haven't had a good binge session on a tv show. I've never watched Star Trek either, so no expectations there!

We have 'elevenses' in the UK- it's not just for hobbits!


----------



## Renaendel

We just got approved for our August rental in Portland, Oregon! The house looks comfortable, like home. :happydance: 

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/3294085?euid=4b260eec-1935-c9a4-8939-40c7c4dd885e


----------



## Fezzle

That place looks awesome! I really want to go to Portland.


----------



## Pirate

I really want to go to Portland too! A good friend just moved from Portland to North Carolina and they miss it terribly.


----------



## Renaendel

https://www.uwajimaya.com

Whole Foods - Bellevue


----------



## Squig34

DH loves BSG :) Totally love your idea of getting the onesie ;)

I love the name of the restaurant glutenfreenoms!!


----------



## Renaendel

We have a ghost tour of seattle scheduled! I am so excited, it should've be fun.


----------



## Renaendel

The condo we rented in bellevue was just cancelled. It looks like they took every single reservation of that place off airBnb. I am darn glad we had time to book an alternate location. We found a one bedroom a block from the convention hall for the same price. Last one that was less than 200 a night. Whew. Dodged that bullett. It isn't quite as luxurious but it is closer.

I feel really bad for the person who is arriving in five days at that place and had their reservation cancelled too.

Does this bed look like a double to you?
https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/5424050?euid=6522a90d-1cf2-8164-1c8c-4973f68b3bcf


----------



## LillyTame

well, now that sucks. Did they say why?

I'm thinking a queen maybe.


----------



## Fezzle

That really sucks for people with reservations coming up soon! I'm glad you found another place!

I think that looks like a double- it's definitely bigger than a single, but could be a small double. My bed size estimator is probably warped from being in the UK where a king here is like a US queen.


----------



## Squig34

Looks like a UK double to me!

How disappointing about your other place being cancelled - & yes particularly awful for the person arriving in 5 days, poor show.


----------



## Renaendel

We made it! We have a cute little one bedroom condo in the heart of Bellevue. Mr. Drew is sleeping in while I am "bumping" As he puts it. There are so many food options here it is great. 

We went to a pizzeria in true style last night. Razzi's Pizzaria was amazing(8523 greenwood ave N). It s owned by a combo of Greeks and Italians who took such good care of me. I gave them my list of bad foods which as you guys know is totally insane. They were able to make me a fantastic pizza with chicken, olives, roasted red bell pepper and fresh basil. We had freshly made dolmathes as an appetizer. For the regular food crowd they had giant calzones and heaping bowls of fettuccine and garlc bread. Seriously it is like the restaurant lives the mantra that everyone can eat here and eat well. I am so glad we made that our first dinner stop in seatle. 

Today the hubs and I are going to run around the city and see what sort of trouble we can get into.


----------



## LillyTame

My OH calls it "bumping" too and my "bumping friends" lol

Is your OH's name Drew?

I need to message you guys so we can pinpoint when and where we're meeting on Saturday! I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## Renaendel

Most people call him andrew. Only the female members of his direct family call him drew. Funny our hubby's share a name and the bumping thing.

We recreated out honeymoon yesterday and went touring the Bellevue botanical gardens. Very pretty.

Then we had an early dinner with some of our friends and played sentinels! I am still struggling with what to do for dinner on Saturday.


----------

